# Betta Fish Leaf Hammock! Thoughts??



## daniiihath (Jul 2, 2014)

So my Betta always seems to sleep at the top of the tank where he really just floats in the same spot & so I figured I would buy him a betta leaf hammock.

He really currently has no interest in it, but I was wondering if any of your bettas seemed to like or dislike this product. Just curious 

& also how close to the surface of the water do you position the leaf??!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

My HMDT loves his hammock. He's on it all the time. It took him a bit to get used to it, though. Mine's about an inch and a half under the water's surface.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Bernard wasn't overly interested in his when I first got him one but once I rearranged one of his fake plants so the fronds were under and round so it was more like a nest he started useing it more- does'nt use it in the day but sleeps there every night.
mines about 25mm down from the max water level of his tank.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

It's a great product, you just need to remove the wire inside the leaf to make it safe for your fish.
Here's how,
http://http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=24634

It should be placed about 3/4" below the surface. If he's not showing any interest, try feeding him over it.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

All my Betta prefer floating Anubias. They're almost as easy to care for as silk plants.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

mine lays on his all the time lol, hes even built his most recent nest around it haha


----------



## megan6o6 (Apr 18, 2013)

My first boy loved his! Always sat on it. But my girl now has no interest. Its personal fishy preference i guess


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

i agree with Hallyx, mine seem to love floating plants or silk plants over the hammocks. I bought one once and they continued to flow on the silk plants/live plants.


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Little Zoom(my male) loves his hammocks, Little Rosie and Lady Iris (my females) can care less.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I try to provide my fish with as many options as possible. My king betta is a little too chubby for the hammock and I removed it long ago, while my plakat's feeding centers around it. I think they get they get more use out of the floating betta logs, craft mesh tubes and the floating anubias in my tanks. Top cover of any kind is so much more important to a betta than a castle, Sponge Bob or even a terracotta pot.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have them in most of my tanks. But have to admit they like lounging on the live plants floating in their tanks.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

My eldest Bill love, love, looved his when I first got it I think for a good 2 or 3 months I'd always see him on it, I still see him occasionally on it but I think he hides in his silk plants I got for him, I always put it just a bit under the water, maybe like half a finger length into the water. 

My youngest Ben, couldn't careless about his.. which is great since I spent like $14 on it .. :roll: they are like fussy children lol


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

Similar to some other people's bettas, Mine really just hovered over it when I first got it for him, except after he moved into his biger tank with a bunch of softer silk plants (some leaves bigger than the hammock), I ususally catch him laying down/resting on the silk leaves rather than the hammock. To each his own I guess x)


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

The suction cup from the hammock always leaves a permanent ring on the tank...


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

One of my bettas picked a fight with his hammock. The other sort of used it.

So far all my bettas prefer dwarf lily.


----------



## Shihtzumama1 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Leaf*

Mine loves it too - I agree with the placement mentioned above-- 3/4 inch below surface of water. He is always resting on it. For the price, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Shihtzumama1 said:


> For the price, you cannot go wrong.


Unless your are from Australia. I think some of our members from down under are paying upwards of 12 bucks for them.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

The only time Mishi ever used his was when he was very sick and it was pretty much the only thing near the surface of the water.
Ever since I've started floating two stems of cabomba in his tank, he's never looked back.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

MikeG14 said:


> Unless your are from Australia. I think some of our members from down under are paying upwards of 12 bucks for them.


Yeah I paid about $14 for mine and I live in tassie, aus


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Expensive. I saw one for $13 and i thought it just wasn't worth it for a small, artificial leaf..


----------



## bettabrittney (Oct 21, 2014)

My mom bought me one of these for Christmas, and my betta uses his all of the time. It took a bit of time for him to realize he could rest on it, but after he realized it he uses it quite often!


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

I have DIY hammocks for my fish and they all use them, or their tube.


----------

